# worried: period or hemmorage!? (post csection bleeding and pain)



## kelownaprego

okay first off obviously I am going to call my doctor if this continues for another couple of days or the bleeding becomes really heavy, so don't yell at me for that!
Okay so I am about 2 months postpartum, breastfeeding a 14+ pound baby full time, so I thought that I should not be ovulating.
yesterday I had a bit of blood when I wiped after using the bathroom and as the night wore on and into today it has turned into what would be I guess sort of a 'heavy flow" but not the same as a regular period -it's very bright red, mucousy and has small sort of stringy clots to it. I always have had really really bad period cramps, but feel absolutly non periodish, which is weird. (if I had period cramps I would just assume it was my period)

also for the past couple of weeks I have been having weird sharp pains in my lower abdomin, just above my incision where the big numb patch is where the stomache muscles were cut. I figured it was maybe the nerves fusing back together and I was getting more phantom pains, but now with the bleeding I'm wondering if I should be concerned? 
anyone else had a csection and have simmilar pain, and how soon after giving birth did you guys get your period if exclusively breastfeeding?


----------



## Ruth 1980

Hi, poor you! I also have had those pains but without the bleeding. In fact I've had no bleeding since the lochia stopped! I'm not surprised tho as I'm EBF my LO. Did you do something like lift something heavy or sneeze while twisting that could have pulled your incision?? x


----------



## kelownaprego

I don't think I did anything weird, but I have been working out at the gym, and like I said, my baby is over 14lbs, so who knows. Maybe i'm just unlucky (you know it's only supposed to be 2% of women who breastfeed exclusively that ovulate?!??! 2%!!!!!) and it's my period :(


----------



## patch2006uk

What kind of working out? I didn't get much bleeding, but I still get twangs and twinges in the scar site if I bend weirdly.

Take it easy, if you pass any big clots, get to a&e, but otherwise keep an eye on it and maybe call NHS direct. Hope it settles soon :hugs:


----------



## stepmum

I don't breastfeed but I do recognise the sound of the scar pain.

It's also quite normal I think that your periods be a bit weirder than normal as in flow and consistency. it took me a good few months for them to regulate themselves.

Also I don't ever get period cramps now like I used to.

HTH but if you are concerned there is no harm getting it checked out :thumbup:


----------



## hulahoop09

I bled for quite a while afyer my c section and some days I would have no blood. there were days when i walked or did too much and the bleed would start up again bright red and kinda mucousy looking sometimes and mw said if notice why its gone like this then to take it easy. Maybe pop see your doctor just to be safe. Xx


----------



## kelownaprego

thanks guys, the bleeding has gotten a lot heavier and there are bigger clots in it, still not unlike a really heavy period, but I think I will pop into the doctor tomorrow just to be safe. It's dumb, but I feel embarassed that she's just going to be like "yeah, it's your period...just like you've had for the past fifteen years of your life....duh..." well, of course a doctor wouldn't say that, but still! I will feel dumb!


----------



## Bug11

I delivered vaginally so can't help with the c section pain, however my first period started when Lo was exactly 10 weeks old. I never had any cramps which I used to have and didn't notice pmt beforehand. It wasnt as heavy as usual (my periods were always heavy with lots if clots in them) although I did notice it seemed more mucousy than normal. I'm also ebf and lo was 16lb at 10wks!


----------



## xcharx

Hi babe. I haemoragged (excuse the spelling) 8 weeks after birth. I stood up & the blood just gushed out of me, ran to the toilet, sat on the toilet & it was like peeing blood.. deffo go to your doc babe, you shouldn't be passing clots if it is your period :hugs: x


----------

